# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Ayuda de setas.

## frfmfrfm

Compañeros sabría alguien de que seta se trata, la he visto muchas veces pero no tengo ni idea de la especie y si es comestible.
Estaba entre hojarasca de pinos y eucaliptos en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (15-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que es el "_Boletus impolitus_", conocido como pejín o porro, o el _Boletus fragans o fragrans_. Ambos son muy parecidos y comestibles.

Después de ver varias imágenes me inclino por _Boletus impolitus_

----------

frfmfrfm (15-nov-2013)

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco.

Para mí se trata de _Suillus collinitus_, típico de pinos, fíjate en el granulado rojizo de la superficie del pie que no se han comido los bichos. Tanto _Boletus impolitus_ como _B. fragran_s crecen bajo árboles del género Quercus principalmente (el _fragrans_ también bajo castaños) y tienen distinta decoración en el pie.

_Suillus collinitus_ es un comestible mediocre si se elimina la cutícula y no está demasiado agusanado.

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

frfmfrfm (16-nov-2013)

----------

